

BSD Now 103: Interview with Bryan Cantrill - glass-
http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/86662/ubuntu-slaughters-kittens-bsd-now-103/

======
Hundra
Shouldn't the link be the podcast's website?
[http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2015_08_19-ubuntu_slaughters_k...](http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2015_08_19-ubuntu_slaughters_kittens)

